# Federal Medical and Dental College Merit List



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

AoA. nts just published federal medical and dental college's short listed candidates list. at :::National Testing Service::: . i did not get in  but my best friend did . anyone else from here? .


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

I also didn't get in. BTW what was your aggregate and your friend's??


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

my domicile was of federal and i had 82% approximately. my friend had punjab's domicile and scored 85%


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

hmmm! wow! you got awesome aggregate.


----------



## Iqra19 (Oct 3, 2012)

I am trying hard to check my result but a message comes underneath the bar that " record not found....enter roll num correctly" If someone didn't get there, will he or she get the same message???


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Iqra19 said:


> I am trying hard to check my result but a message comes underneath the bar that " record not found....enter roll num correctly" If someone didn't get there, will he or she get the same message???


Yes sis!


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello, i ll be appearing for next years test, any tips for NTS test; how to prepare? I am an A level student


----------



## Iqra19 (Oct 3, 2012)

Life 4 u said:


> Yes sis!


 K....

- - - Updated - - -



Life 4 u said:


> Yes sis!


 K....


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

lots of numerical in physics from AS. aswell as in chem. mst questions from there were from Alevles . and in bio few questions were based on rote learning. right now id advise yu to just focus on ur Alevles exams in may. aim for A*s or A so you get a good equivalence of fsc. 9mine was 85 %). then you would have about 3-4 months startinf from june to study for both uhs and nts and score good  IA

- - - Updated - - -

and here is the combined merit list of each category. now you would know by how much margin you were left behind. i was by 0.12 %
http://nts.org.pk/ntsweb/FMDC_21Oct2012_Merit/FMDC_Merit_List_2012.htm


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

^ Fatima keep your fingers crossed.Someone is bound to leave their seat for Punjab medical colleges.


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

thanks for that  but i am not sad that i did not get in. because my 1st priority is punjab medical colleges as well


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

confused-soul said:


> Hello, i ll be appearing for next years test, any tips for NTS test; how to prepare? I am an A level student


 You would have an idea by seeing this NTS paper

NTS 2009https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...XRlc3RwcmVwYXJhdG9yfGd4Ojk4YWY3OTgwNDkyNzM4OA


Key
https://sites.google.com/site/entrytestpreparator/connect-and-wonder/2009 ANS KEY.jpg?attredirects=1


----------

